# Fall 2015 Central Florida Machinists Get-together



## ogberi (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi All, 

I plugged the locations given in the forum thread into Google Earth, and came to this conclusion - 

Gator and fixit live the furthest away.   If both of them want to come to a gathering, a central location would be in north Pasco somewhere.    If Fixit can't make it, south Pasco looks to be the next best alternative.  If Gator can't make it, Hernando county becomes the central location.    

I live in southern Citrus county, and I can host the event.  I can get folding tables and chairs from work, and I can borrow a huge cooler to keep the mild (and adult) beverages cool.  I may be able to talk a friend into bringing up a cooler full of his home-brew beers as well.   My shop is narrow, hot, and congested, but I'm happy to share it, and if anybody has a project they want to bring along, that's great.  If I can get some patterns made before that weekend, we can fire up the foundry and cast some aluminum.   I also have a little flux-core welder (Lincoln WeldPak HD) with a new spool of wire in it, so anybody who wants to try their hand at welding is more than welcome to.   If someone wants to bring an oxy-acetylene rig and show others how to braze and cut, that would be great too.    

We'll all have to figure out what to do about food, though.  

So, there's my idea thrown out there.   The dates are flexible, and I realize that my location isn't central to everybody.   Let's hear everybody else's input on this. 

Thanks!


----------



## woodrowm (Aug 22, 2015)

I live in Middleburg as well, I would not mind a drive to Citrus county and see your shop.

Woodrow


----------



## Baithog (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm in Inverness. I go to a garden group party in Lakeland twice a year, the closest Starbucks is the Villages or Brooksville, and a costco trip is all the way to Clearwater. I can see driving an hour to rub elbows with others that are afflicted with a desire to carve metal.


----------



## master of none (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm new to this forum and machining and live in Brooksville and if it's OK I wouldn't mind taking a drive .


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 23, 2015)

_No worrys MoN,_
_You are welcome to join in on the fun._
_Seems to me most of you guys live north of me .So keep it simple and go with ogberi's offer and meet at his place.If I can make it I will._
_******LTGTR*********G**************************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
****************************_


----------



## rafe (Aug 23, 2015)

When would this be? I'd like to go if I am not working


----------



## ogberi (Aug 23, 2015)

A tentative date is September 12th, a Saturday.    Waiting on more people to chime in on whether they want to come.


----------



## ogberi (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi All,  

Any more interest in this?  I'm happy to host it, be it one person that shows up or a dozen.  Just need a show of hands, so I know what to expect and what I need to get together.  All those that can make it, say Aye. 

Thanks!


----------



## master of none (Aug 28, 2015)

Aye


----------



## ogberi (Aug 29, 2015)

We have one!  Do I hear two?


----------



## woodrowm (Aug 29, 2015)

ogberi said:


> We have one!  Do I hear two?


You can count me in


----------



## Whyemier (Aug 31, 2015)

I may be interested, just to see the plethora of experience that would be there.  Sept 12th may be a bit tight though.  I'll see.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 3, 2015)

_Very good guys. Now if you can get a few more to check in you will be in business_
_***G***._


----------



## ogberi (Sep 5, 2015)

Be it one, two, or a dozen, I think we'll be ready this coming weekend.  

I intend to fire up the foundry for a bit, pig some hand drive chassis and scrap aluminum into ingots, the little flux-core welder will be set up for those that want to piddle with it, the shop will be open (messy, but open), and all are welcome.

Again, if anybody has anything they want to bring to show, trade, or sell, you're more than welcome to.  Got a project you need to work on?  Bring it. We'd all love to have a look.  I have a 9" lathe, and a horizontal mill, and if there's something I can do to help you along, I'm happy to help.   

You'll have to excuse the two roosters, they're idiots, but harmless.  Might be some fresh eggs for those that want some, but I can't guarantee that.  We go through 'em pretty fast around here.  

Anybody else that wants to show up is more than welcome, I'm just looking for a headcount so I know what to expect, and can plan accordingly. 

Thanks!


----------



## master of none (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey Ogberi ,I plan on coming up Saturday if I can get all my work done so I'll need some direction,thanks Rick


----------



## ogberi (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi All, 

We got a small handful interested, which is good!  I'll post my address tomorrow.  I have the usual saturday morning chores to attend to, so feel free to show up around or after nine am, and we'll carry on as long as we feel like.  

Thanks!

Shad


----------



## ogberi (Sep 11, 2015)

Here we go -
[Address  & directions removed for safety and privacy. PM me if you want to stop by
-09/13/15 SH ] 



The workshop is on the right-hand side of the house, just walk towards the chicken coop and you can't miss it.  The roosters are noisy, but harmless. 

I have my usual Saturday morning chores to attend to, so any time after 9AM is just fine.    I haven't had the time to get any patterns made, but I will be pigging out some scrap aluminum.   The little flux core welder will be set up, and it's got a new spool in it.  (note to self, I need to replace my welding gloves!)

Don't know what we'll all do for lunch, but I'm sure we can figure it out.

I have 3 dogs, but they'll be closed up in one of the bedrooms for the day (one barks incessantly, the other two just get annoying).  My wife works on Saturdays, and has some family stuff to attend to, so she won't be home till late afternoon.

Smoking is allowed in the shop, and of course outside, but not in the garage or the house.   Any preferences on sodas?  Otherwise it's coke, mountain dew, and diet coke.   There will be a big jug of semi-sweet tea, and there's plenty of coffee.  Plenty of bottled water, too, cause it'll be a hot one tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## rafe (Sep 11, 2015)

Sounds like a good day , unfortunately I am scheduled to work .....


----------



## Baithog (Sep 11, 2015)

It looks like the forest is between us, but my GPS claims to know how to get there. Its a little late to organize food. We can always go get something if we don't get ourselves too messy. Dogs shouldn't be a problem. I have 3 of the little buggers myself.It will probably be closer to 10 before I get there. The cat is diabetic and he needs food and a shot at 9:00.


----------



## ogberi (Sep 11, 2015)

Don't take 'Trail 13' as a shortcut.  I haven't been down it, don't know how nasty it is.... Take Lecanto Highway.  Sooner or later I'll take Trail 13, but I'll be sure to bring a come-along, chains, and wallow boards.   

As for food, Pizza Hut delivers here, plus there are other places around.  At the very least I have sandwich stuff in the fridge, and there's always fresh eggs.   

As for messy....my wife makes soap that takes 99.9% of the taste out of sulfur based cutting oils right out of your hands.  Miracle soap.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 11, 2015)

_The rain finally quit down here witch means all the work I put off needs to be done this weekend._
_Take a bunch of pictures so I will know what I missed._
_Y'all have a good time._
_***G***_


----------



## Baithog (Sep 12, 2015)

Great time Shad. I will definitely look into melting aluminum. I will be reworking my CNC after the pistol is done. Maybe you'd like to see how it works.

Larry


----------



## ogberi (Sep 12, 2015)

Had a great time today.  Got to share some knowledge, learned a bit, and had fun.   I set up the foundry and both Larry and Rick got to pour aluminum, although it was rather anti-climactic as we were just pigging aluminum scrap into ingots.  Working in IT, I get old hard drives by the large box-full, and they get turned into nice, handy ingots.  Lots of dross, though.  I still have better than 200 lbs of hard drives to strip and make into ingots, then the casting will begin.  I have a handful of items I need to make patterns for, and plenty of raw stock that needs cast.  Time consuming, but it's recycling, vs landfill of paying a company to haul them off.  And, I can cast whatever sizes I need.  

While running a few errands this afternoon, I grabbed a one gallon gas can and stopped at the station for a gallon of diesel fuel.   I have an oil-fired furnace burner, and I think it's about time I got it going so I can start melting and pouring cast iron.  Aluminum is dandy, handy, and cheap, but there are a few things I'd like to make out of cast iron.  Should be fun to get that thing working, and I'll try not to burn my shop down. 

I'll be having another shop day in the not too-distant future, which will probably consist of casting parts.  All those who are interest are more than welcome to attend!


----------



## master of none (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey Shad,had a fun and informative time wish I could have stayed longer and you can count me in on the next one you have.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 12, 2015)

_Come on guys..................Pictures..Pictures please._
_***G***_


----------



## ogberi (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry Gator, I didn't have my phone on me, and I've always been bad about taking pictures.  Not used to documenting what I'm doing, as I've never really been part of a group, nor being used to others being interested in what I'm working on. 
 
But even with no pics, it did happen, and it was fun.  

Next time ya need to come up and spend awhile  See it first-hand, and take home some rough-cast aluminum stock.  I'll knock up some patterns in the next week or two for some aluminum stock I need.  3.5x3.5" square, about 8" long, some large round stock, some bar stock, and whatnot.   As Mike and Larry can attest to, I got plenty of scrap aluminum to melt, and once the furnace gets up to temperature it goes pretty quick!   I do need to make up another 200 lbs or so of greensand, though, and knock together some more flasks.   Really need to build a molding bench, but I'm not sure where in the shop I could put it. 

For right now, it's back outside to finish mucking out the chicken coop and make sure the girls have fresh food & water.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 13, 2015)

_I'm glad you guys had a good time. And I know what you mean about living in the moment and forgetting to take some pictures._
_ Let me know when you start on cast iron casting as I have a cast iron stove that needs a new foot. I can send you one of the good feet and a old frying pan to melt down._
_I'v been trying to get all the members on the west coast together for a few years now. It's good to see it happening._
_ .......Keep it up brother......_
_*************JADIP**********************G****************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
**********************_


----------

